

Another iPhone Alarm Bug: Non-Recurring Alarms Broken, Beginning 1/1/2011 - oasisbob
http://www.9to5mac.com/45310/new-years-2011-breaks-non-recurring-iphone-alarm-clocks

======
rix0r
Another alarm clock bug in a very short time. When such a (seemingly?) simple
feature turns out to be buggy, it does start to make you wonder about the
quality of the rest of the OS.

Apple must feel the same way. I know they take pride in sweating the details
and having stuff "just work", so that makes me wonder if some heads are gonna
roll over this...

